# 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252'



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

Maximum HP Stock w/ Tdi Midpipe and Drop in K+N. 173.9 WHP / 180 WTQ.
Maximum HP Schrick 252', EuroSport CAI, EuroSport UDP, 4 bar FPR. 190 WHP / 195 WTQ. Gains throughout the entire RPM Range. 16.1 WHP Gain and 15 Ft. Lbs. @ the wheels. No Chip as of yet and back too stock exhaust - TDi midpipe sounds like crap with this car. I did 4 runs in total, 2 w/ 4 bar , 2 w/3 bar FPR. First 2 runs yeilded the most power and interestingly enough I made moretorque/HP with the 4 bar, but had a smoother graph with the 3 bar.







run w/ 4 bar vs. stock with 3 bar.







A/F Ratio / Dyno w/ 4 bar FPR







run w/3 bar FPR 
I do not have the A/F Ratio Chart for the first and best run. I'm getting Chipped Saturday with a Generic GIAC Chip. Exhaust is coming within the next 2-3 weeks. Dyno plots will be posted.








_Modified by VWMike81 at 11:02 PM 10-1-2003_


_Modified by darrenewest at 8:33 PM 10-1-2003_


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

no picturas?


----------



## nodnarB (May 19, 2003)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

Wow, 16.1 HP and 15 ft/lbs and gains throughout the ENTIRE rpm range all at the wheels. And this is with a modest cam grind, stock exhaust, and no chip tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wonder how agressive of a cam grind can be had before low end power/torque is sacraficed.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (nodnarB)*

Kinetic was the place of dyno. In their previous experiance with N/A 24v and turboed 24v's the exhaust is found to be a bottle neck. I was told to expect 10+ WHP and 10+ Ft. Lbs with the addition of the cams and exhaust working together. Also a GIAC chip is coming .... I want it purely for the rev-limiter and low end response. I EXPECT no less than 200 WHP and 205 + W TRQ before the end of October. I believe in the future with custom chip tuning and slightly more aggresive cams the 24v will be able to push the 210+ WHP 215+ WTQ thresold. I found the 4 bar FPR to gain throughout the entire rev range .... weird because it ran leaner with the 4 bar vs. the 3 bar .... seems the ECU pullls to much fuel out and causes more desirable A/F Ratios for power. I have the 3 bar in and will swap it ASAP, I feel a loss in power already - mostly low end torque








So roughly corrected figures are : 195 TRQ = 224 TRQ Crank
190 WHP = 219 WHP Crank
( x 1.15 )
Not the best gains for the money but their is power to be had, I'm into the car Mod wise for about $1000 US. I need an Exhaust, I prefer the Eurosport but $$$$$ VIC ? Wanna split me a deal ?







I will post chip impressions Sunday. Stay tuned.


----------



## Vee-aR-6ix (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

Where did you get the 4bar FPR? 
Those are some sweet gains. I can't wait to get cams now.







As though I couldn't wait already...


----------



## GG_GLI (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

OMFG!!!!! that is sooooooooooo nice!!! 
i whish i had all this money








question: why does your stock run start over 3k rpm and your modified run starts near the beginning of the graph???


----------



## 86gtipos (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (GG_GLI)*

GOOD JOB. those are some impressive numbers....


----------



## GG_GLI (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (86gtipos)*

other questions : 
what's the purpose of a fuel pressure regulator?
what performance can i expect from it on my almost stock car (intake exhaust)? 
edit: and where can i get one? whats the price of a FPR?



_Modified by GG_GLI at 10:32 AM 10-2-2003_


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (86gtipos)*

As with most my parts I aquire, I got the 4 bar FPR from Denon Performance Products (Shameless Plug) I pulled it off a newer A4 1.8t motor sitting in the corner. With the 4 bar your only looking at maybe a 5 hp difference up top, but torque comes on a lot earlier. 4 bar was STOCK on very ealrl VR6's (early 90's) As for why the dyno starts at different RPM's ?? The original was done on a Friday "Dyno" night 1 run for $20, with 80+ cars there is no time to set everything up right. Yes there are other 24v's making 190 HP but not ones with gains throughout the entire range as noted. This car is a hoot to drive. I will be 200 WHP within the next 3 weeks.n I figure with the cams the Chip will make power right to 7200 RPM. I'm hoping for 195 WHP with that alone and I'll rely on the Exhaust to make the difference. Also a side note: Kinetic's dyno is rumored to read a few HP low, I might make a run on HPA's dyno just to verify.


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

do you think you can hook me up with a phone # to order me some cams??? and you said you were into the car mod-wise for a grand. so are you telling me that you can get the cams for $650


----------



## Flatline (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (vtechTHIS)*

OK, I'm tryin to follow this cause i want to learn it all. I thought when speaking of "bars" it has to do with boost programs on a turbo? So since I'm wrong what do you mean by, "I got the 4 bar FPR"
Thanks, I dont mean to ask a stupid question, but want to learn all about my engine.
Pete
EDIT: OK, I asked someone, think i got it now, your talking about the different pressures threw the injectors basically.



_Modified by Flatline at 1:29 PM 10-2-2003_


----------



## nodnarB (May 19, 2003)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (Flatline)*

I'm not sure how this works either but bars might be refering to pressure not boost(even when used when talking about Forced-Induction.) But when it comes to turbos and SC's then pressure=boost, or something to that effect.


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (Flatline)*

4 bar FPR... At the end of the fuel rail lives the fuel pressure regulator.
It is nothing more than a spring-loaded valve designed to maintain a backpressure against the fuel pump (line, filter, rail, etc...). This ensures that the fuel system maintains a steady pressure so you don't get surging to the injectors. If the fuel pump surges and produces more than "4 bar" a spring-loaded diaphragm opens and allows fuel to return to the fuel tank until line pressure returns to 4 bar. 
ie... fuel pressure regulator. voila
4 bar ~ 3.95 atm ~ 4 x 14.5 psig => 58.0 psig


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (BadassVW)*

cool dyno... i figured that 4bar FPR would help


----------



## Flatline (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (BadassVW)*

Thanks BadassVW
Pete


----------



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

Holy mother of cammination! That's awesome Darren. Love that N/A power. Do you ever make it to the track? I'd love to know what you pull in the quarter once you get your chip and exhaust.


----------



## GG_GLI (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (bradleyland)*

yeaaaaaaaaaah! give us a 1/4 mile!!!!


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

so can we get gains from a fuel pressure regulator, lol?


----------



## phinn (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (dfwvw)*

uhhh how the hell do those cams get so much more low end torque??
Btw, are they intake/exhaust cams or is it just one intake cam (as i know the 24v uses one cam for each now)
But anyways, thats totally sick if thats an accurate dyno, the increased torque is rediculous (almost too good to be true).
But yea, with a tuned GIAC chip and exhaust you'll see 200 whp easy
Damn i want a 24v now... im at about 171whp / 176 wtq with my mods (from dyno, never scanned it tho so i cant post it) on my 12v which is respectable but damn that 24v must be sick


----------



## cosmosis (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (Flatline)*

A bar is a measure of pressure like NodardB said. 1 bar is atmospheric pressure which is, I beleive, 14.7 psi.
BTW, nice #'s. I'm jeolous.







I need one of these motors with a drive by cable set up in my MK3. 


_Modified by cosmosis at 1:03 PM 10-2-2003_


----------



## JohnnyQuest (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

Those are some impressive numbers, but I'm wondering how much of an increase you got with just the cams. I mean, the intake alone supposedly is worth 8hp and the UDP is another 5 to 8hp. I know that when you modify an engine you don't add up the numbers, that it's all subjective, but I'd like to know what kind of power increase you'd get if you put the cams in a stock car. The reason I'm curious is the $$ involved. Retail on those cams is $950 or so, add and intake, exhaust, 4 bar reg, and chip and you're in the $2500 range. That's a little less than the cost of a supercharger, but requires a lot more work.....and with the extra cash you spend on a supercharger you end up with 280 hp.
Trust me, i'm not hating....the numbers really are impressive, especially accross the whole rev range. It just seems pretty pricey....
Can't wait to see what you get when you add an exhaust and a application-specific chip. Keep us posted.
JQ


----------



## DUB-Q (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

Great gains! Can't wait to see what an exhaust + a good programmed chip can do!


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (JohnnyQuest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnnyQuest* »_...clipped...Retail on those cams is $950 or so, add and intake, exhaust, 4 bar reg, and chip and you're in the $2500 range. That's a little less than the cost of a supercharger, but requires a lot more work.....and with the extra cash you spend on a supercharger you end up with 280 hp. ...clipped...
JQ

Cams/exhaust/chip/intake increases, while usuable, will not approach the supercharger's powerband. 
If you want cheap power,... try nitrous! bang!!!!!


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
Cams/exhaust/chip/intake increases, while usuable, will not approach the supercharger's powerband. 
If you want cheap power,... try nitrous! bang!!!!!

Talking about powerband, when I get home I'll check into it more, but I bet that until about 4000rpms, his graph looks as good or better than the supercharger's.
ERiC


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (vwericvw)*

Why only pull to 6500? Hopefully you'll see more power with the exhaust...might be able to keep up with me







Well, once it's out of the body shop








All Motor is cool because you don't have to worry about belts, or some half-assed fueling solution. Unless of course you go custom standalone.
I gotta find a 24v to test against...my buddy who got one won't go fast enough to really find out.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (FatSean)*

1/4 mile time ...... HHHmmmm let me work on my launches a bit more. I G-teched a 14.7 the other night @ 99 MPH. but i got major wheelspin. As for cost vs. supercharger and turbo ...... yeah, I'm getting up there but I'm only into the car for about $1200 or so. I got a good deal on the cams because I was willing to test them and push hard enough to get a set ordered in from Germany. The 4 bar can help stock very slightly, it's not worth it unless your cammed. As for a place to buy the cams I got them from Denon Performance Products 604 464 4401, ask for Ron. They are the North America Importer for Shrick products. Yep 6500 RPM ... No Chip .... Yet ! Exhaust is coming and so are better #'s !


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_ As with most my parts I aquire, I got the 4 bar FPR from Denon Performance Products (Shameless Plug) I pulled it off a newer A4 1.8t motor sitting in the corner. With the 4 bar your only looking at maybe a 5 hp difference up top, but torque comes on a lot earlier. 









Please tell me how an FPR by itself will make any increase in power or torque. Technical details, please..


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (UncleBens)*

It just seems to work why , I don't know. I lost torque with the 3 bar runs and I did 2 runs with it in. Yes I was sceptical as hell at first. Dyno's don't generally lie. If you look at the AF Ratio it is actually leaner with the 4 bar ??????














Maybe the computer is pulling out the extra fuel and it's causing a more desirable AF ratio. I don't tune cars, I just thought I'd try it. It worked for Mike Potterman .... A couple more HP up in the higher RPM's with no loss down low. The cams seem to like it. I just swapped out the 3 bar tonight (left in from the dyno) and I noticed an immediate differance ....small yet noticeable.


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

i've only got chip/intake/exhaust and i've noticed a difference with the 4bar fpr. not only a little more up top but i swear the motor just feels smoother all around, maybe its in my head


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (vtechTHIS)*

A rich motor will feel smoother...less chances of timing being pulled due to lean conditions, and it's known that a little extra fuel helps cool the temps in the combustion chamber. Aparantly the 24v VR6 likes a little extra. My 12v with stock cams/head and a cam chip felt a little lethargic...the 12v engine doesn't seem to like the extra fuel. Probably has a lot to do with how the computer handles rich/lean conditions in closed loop, but in open loop (full throttle) the computer ignores the O2 sensor (and thereby the air fuel ratio) and sticks to the maps. Kind of a hack, but it seems to work.


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (vtechTHIS)*

does Denon have a website? Also as far as exhuast have you given any thought about the TT 2.5" exhuast?


----------



## Flatline (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (omeezy)*

I was thinking the same thing JohnnyQuest, I wonder how much HP was from the Cams and how much was from the intake.
Pete


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (vwericvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwericvw* »_
Talking about powerband, when I get home I'll check into it more, but I bet that until about 4000rpms, his graph looks as good or better than the supercharger's.
ERiC

Look at the dyno on VF's website. A 20WTQ increase, without increasing compression, would be HUGE for a cam







. Over how many RPM though?


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (UncleBens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleBens* »_







Please tell me how an FPR by itself will make any increase in power or torque. Technical details, please.. 

provided you have increased airflow... running a higher fuel rail pressure will move more (volume) fuel through the injectors when they pulse.
Cams alone usually provide very little increase in power because you are not really increasing the engines VE (to the same extent as FI), but shifting the range of TQ thus effecting HP. Changing pistons to get higher compression will increase VE and produce noticeable gains.
As RPM's increase, pulse duration grows shorter and shorter. To get more fuel into the cylinder you have to either get a larger injector (rated at 3bar) or increase fuel pressure to existing injectors. The later can actually provide better atomization of the fuel as long as pressure isn't elevated too high.


----------



## GG_GLI (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (BadassVW)*

is it possible to combine these cams to a supercharger kit? is there any overlapping with these cams? 
this is only for my information... i dont even have a VF kit


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (GG_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GG_GLI* »_is it possible to combine these cams to a supercharger kit? is there any overlapping with these cams? 
this is only for my information... i dont even have a VF kit









My understanding of the relationship between cam selection and FI is as follows...
To make more power you need to flow more air, thus allowing you to burn more fuel (obvious). Lift and duration are two physical attributes that effect how any engine breathes... increasing duration creates more overlap between cam timing events which I believe must be carefully considered when going to FI. Too much overlap and you'll begin to powerflush the air:fuel charge right out the exhaust port. Overlap is large on high HP NA engines because at High RPMs the intake velocity slams the mix into the piston (It's an inertia thing!) ... but remember the pressure driving the charge is still atmospheric at best. (NA ...Atmospheric pressure - cylinder vacuum= driving force) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With Variable Cam Timing controlling overlap, I don't know if the increased duration will help or harm when added to a FI setup? Too many unknowns and VW doesn't tell you squat about how the VCT works.
That's why I'm going to build a vortech'd Steeda 'stang... I'm fed up with all the snobby euro bs


_Modified by BadassVW at 7:46 AM 10-3-2003_


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (BadassVW)*

i think they'd work pretty good together, considering on the 12v 256's worked good with boost and the 252's will have less overlap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (vtechTHIS)*

There's more to consider than just duration. Lobe separation and lift.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (phinn)*

i love that this power has been validified. coming from my 12v, i really felt cams would open it up. but, coming from many days at the dyno i really have a hard time with the dyno not having much of a shape change. it's basically just lifted the the whole hp/tq output which isn't usually how a cam affects a motor. a motor, when switching it's profile responds with a shape change not just a lift. like a Vtec car, in the low rpms the high cam would be WAY less than the small cams and vise avera with the high rpms. i'm also surprised it didn't get it's biggest increase near redline. most cams for VR6s yeild their biggest increase near redline. my only thoughts are this is due to new variables here. one being the variable intake manifold and the variable timing. i'm NOT saying i don't believe the results or anything of the like, but merely expressing the oddity of it.


----------



## nodnarB (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

does anyone know the specs on the stock intake and exhaust cams, like lift, duration etc...


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (nodnarB)*

The car is still making power all the way to redline. It does no t appear to be tapering signifigantly .. there is a dip but then it rises again. I expect with the higher Rev limiter to see max power above 7000 RPM. Also the torque gain from the GIAC will be quite nice. Tommorow @ 3:00 Pm is my GIAC appointment with the local dealer. We will see. I want it just for the Rev limiter and the DBW Lag


----------



## Flatline (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

I'm all about more power and more torque, but is this something you would do to a daily driver? After all the money would it be worth it, or basically does it just depend on IF you have the money and time. Someday i hope too, but the damn lottery keeps pulling the wrong numbers!
Pete


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (Flatline)*

It feels BETTER as a daily driver, more torque available at a lower RPM, I want to go FI but no tfor another year or so. And as for money i"m still less than a 1/4 of a Turbo setup. NA you will never make the power of FI though. But as I stated before This car is so fun to rev out. Feels like my B16a CRX only with about 2x as much torque. Chipped this afternoon !!!!!


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (nodnarB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nodnarB* »_does anyone know the specs on the stock intake and exhaust cams, like lift, duration etc...

if I remember the duration was either 204 or 205° for both cams and lift was something like 10.3 mm. It would be nice to know how the VCT operates so you could get an idea of overlap at various RPM's... is it controlled by the ECU or is it strickly governed by mechanics (rpm sensing hydraulic/spring/centrifugal(?) clutch)
I don't have a clue???


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (BadassVW)*

Cams on an all motor car, are an absolute necessaty! they REALLY wake it up and make it fun. no drivability issues arise, just speed. when my buddy lightened his crank, connecting rods....THAT produced annoying drivability issues. he also ended up with 15ft/lbs less torque than me. cams are COOL!


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (M this 1!)*

Since the curve looks identical to stock at the top, just higher, I bet this motor could do well with even more radical cams.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (FatSean)*

I got my Chip this afternoon, car seems much "snappier" . Gotta love that 7200 RPM Redline, damn that comes fast. Still 6800 ish in 1st ???? Pulls hard all the way ....past redline


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

right on! get some more #'s. i bet a nice 3rd or 4th gear pull to redline will really get you smiling now!!! once i put cams in my 12v, i nailed 3rd ALL the time. i can only imagine a VR that's actually still making power at redline


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (M this 1!)*

Impressive gains! Good to see the 24v with more mods available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (mj6234)*

Very nice ... a chip should increase the gains some more quite easily.
Did you try a GIAC 24V chip?


----------



## AAVwannaB (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

so was it worth the $1000 *plus* ??
too bad you are so far away, i'd like to check the car out with the cams in it...


----------



## AAVwannaB (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (AAVwannaB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAVwannaB* »_so was it worth the $1000 *plus* ??
too bad you are so far away, i'd like to check the car out with the cams in it...

guess not.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (AAVwannaB)*

Hey I actually didn't see your last post. Yes It was 100% worth it. The torque gain alone ....... I really noticed it once I got the chip. Really helped out some roughness issues. The top end above the stock rev limiter pulls hard and very quick. Thanks for your concern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

Your in Florida right ? I drove a freinds GLI and I noticed a huge difference going back to stock. I can also easily pull 4-5 car lenghs on him in 2/3 rd gear.


----------



## AAVwannaB (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*

yeah i'm in florida.... i make it up to canada a few times a year (i was born in montreal) ... but when i go im either in Toronto on business or Montreal visiting family.


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_Your in Florida right ? I drove a freinds GLI and I noticed a huge difference going back to stock. I can also easily pull 4-5 car lenghs on him in 2/3 rd gear. 

You are going to need a LOT more than 10-15whp to pull 4-5 lengths in 2nd OR 3rd, sorry.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (mj6234)*

i'm sure it didn't actually measure it


----------



## Sandwar (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (M this 1!)*

Any new dyno #s since you added your chip?


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 24v Dyno w/ Schrick 252' (vwvr6gli)*

As soon as I gety a Exhaust system. I am probally going Neuspeed 2.5"


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

see if you can get a before and after for that too. at least you'd know what gave you what


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

any updates??


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (BORA24VGLI)*

Ahhhhh, when money and time prevails. Soon ...........


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

I say the 24v forum guys should put in some cash so that he can hurry up and dyno the car with the new exhaust and GIAC chip. I want to see an NA 24v break 200whp.
ERiC


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: (vwericvw)*

I wish cams had this effet on the 1.8. Those curves look damn good.


----------



## Potterman (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (vwericvw)*

My cams are going in Friday. Dyno will be done on the 14th of Dec. Mods are GIAC chip, Eurosport CAI, Eurosport UDP, Eurosport 2.5 Exhaust, 4bar FPR. Last dyno was 187 / 186 w/o the UDP pulley. I'll post results after the dyno.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (Potterman)*

potterman do you sell cams???


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

I believe Mike is a Schrick dealer.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

I hope you guys getting cams are ready to give up your fake turbo whistling sound the stock cams cause. I may be having my stock ones reground this spring. 268 or 272 ? Hmmmm.......


----------



## Mark Daniel (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

dude, if your into VW's the only exhaust to buy is Techtonics. don't put a nuespeed on your german baby, thats rice burner crap.. put a TT on and tell me if the cams make the car lobe at idle.


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_I hope you guys getting cams are ready to give up your fake turbo whistling sound the stock cams cause. I may be having my stock ones reground this spring. 268 or 272 ? Hmmmm.......









are you not completely happy with the billet 252's??


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Mark Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mark Daniel* »_dude, if your into VW's the only exhaust to buy is Techtonics. don't put a nuespeed on your german baby, thats rice burner crap.. put a TT on and tell me if the cams make the car lobe at idle. 









TT is based in the Oregon, US and Neuspeed in CA. Both have been around since the 70's. Please dont jack this decent thread with ignorance or rice this and that bs.
a little history lesson for you as well:

Article and photos by Steve Sherwood and John Stahmann
Neuspeed History 
For those who aren't as old as the rest of us…you might not know that Neuspeed started some time ago, actually way back in 1975. Bill Neumann and his two sons, Gary and Aaron started Neuspeed in a small 2,000 sq. ft building in Burbank CA. Bill had already established himself in the industry with his work with Petersen Publishing (the owner of european car magazine and a number of other publications) but had decided it was time to venture off on his own. He started off with high performance parts for V8 engines, but with the gasoline crunch in the mid-1970s, Bill decided that there had to be a better way to make a buck. That's when he decided to concentrate on European cars. In 1980, Bill visited Germany and a number of tuners, finally working with Oettinger to bring a special 16V cylinder head over to the US to place in the Volkswagen Rabbit. This car (named the "Thunder Bunny") was developed and was tested by both Road & Track and Motor Trend magazines. Suffice it to say, the public and media were very interested. Bill, trying to explore the limits of Rabbit tuning, sent copies of these magazine articles on to top executives at Volkswagen USA and begged them to consider a sporty version of the Rabbit. Something must have clicked because in 1983 the Rabbit GTI was released in the US. Bill and the rest of the Neuspeed staff then worked on a number of aftermarket performance parts for these Volkswagen "pocket rockets". 



_Modified by 02GTI-VR6 at 8:50 PM 11-27-2003_


----------



## nodnarB (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (02GTI-VR6)*

VERY imformative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (nodnarB)*

come on already i want to see the dyno







afterwards


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_come on already i want to see the dyno







afterwards









Ditto, I might just not go VF or EIP if the numbers are significant. I'm currently running 186 whp and 184 tq. I have neuspeed exhaust, aem cai, neuspeed pulleys, and GIAC.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_come on already i want to see the dyno







afterwards









Did some research huh,I'd like to see it too








Anyway,those whp numbers from the page 1 are kinda ridiculous,most whp I saw(202whp) was from potterman's VR6 with all possibles bolt ons


----------

